# OLLCP sheet (zipper/pinkie pie/cfop)



## Sevilzww (Feb 14, 2022)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1jRng_UP6y8zqwbC1ptVqOlqk7FKq0AU_E6CJGLUUJmY/edit?usp=sharing ollcp sheet
Disclaimer: this sheet doesnt tolerate lefty phobic and B phobic people btw
Most bad cases are genned using hagis such as this swag alg R' U2 R2 U D R' U' R D' R2 U2 F R F'
you can find and download lord b4silio's software here: basilio.dev/cubing
you can find me on discord: Sevilz#6935


----------



## SciKE (Feb 14, 2022)

supa hot


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 15, 2022)

Thanks for sharing the algsheet, M2 U' M2 F M2 U M' U' F' U M'!


----------

